
Meanwhile Over in Computer Science - snake117
http://blogs.ams.org/blogonmathblogs/2015/11/16/meanwhile-over-in-computer-science/
======
muizelaar
Graph Isomorphism was not thought to be NP-hard. In fact, it's been a struggle
to come up with any hard instances of the problem. If Babai's work turns out
to be correct, it just confirms that there aren't really any hard instances.

